# My newest rifle.



## HEIST (Jan 30, 2012)

I just got a basically new NEF .270 single shot from my granpa. He had 3-4 .270s laying around so he just gave this one to me. Has anybody used these? Im ready to get my scope on it and go test fire it at the range. It was getting time to upgrade from my older .243 I've had since I started hunting. Here is what it will look like (except I have a bigger scope).


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Should do the job for you, u just got to do your part, GOOD LUCK:thumbup:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

"One shot, one kill"

Rick


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

My lil un has killed a few deer w/ a 223 in the same configuration.....270 will do it to it!!! Good luck w/ it!


----------



## cantonmentmike (Feb 2, 2012)

You got a good Grand Pa!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I second what Cantonmentmike said.


----------

